# Компрессионный перелом поясничного позвонка, прошло 9 лет



## Татьяна92 (19 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте. 9 лет назад у меня случилась травма, компрессионный перелом поясничного позвонка, месяц лежала, пол года носила корсет и не сидела, мне рекомендовали тогда ЛФК и плавание. На данный момент у меня бывает сильное отекание в области поясницы, когда долго стою, как будто поясница окаменевает, не могу долго стоять и сидеть в одном положении, и при сгибании тоже не могу долго находиться, поясница отекает. У меня сидячая работа. Подскажите пожалуйста, что мне сделать чтобы укрепить мышцы спины, или может что то еще посоветуете, как не дать осложнения...


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2016)

*Татьяна92,* здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Татьяна92 (29 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте. 9 лет назад у меня случилась травма, компрессионный перелом поясничного позвонка, месяц лежала, пол года носила корсет и не сидела, мне рекомендовали тогда ЛФК и плавание. На данный момент у меня бывает сильное отекание в области поясницы, когда долго стою, как будто поясница окаменевает, не могу долго стоять и сидеть в одном положении, и при сгибании тоже не могу долго находиться, поясница отекает, порою сводит ноги, не могу сказать что постоянно, но бывает. У меня сидячая работа. Подскажите пожалуйста, что мне сделать чтобы укрепить мышцы спины, или может что то еще посоветуете, как не дать осложнения...


----------



## AIR (29 Дек 2016)

Татьяна92 написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста, что мне сделать чтобы укрепить мышцы спины, или может что то еще посоветуете, как не дать осложнения...


День добрый.  В течении 9 лет у Вас отсутствует двигательная нагрузка и имеется в основном вредная статическая, что и дало подобные проявления. .... Нужна мягкая, плавная, медленная, разнообразная двигательная нагрузка...  лучше всего подходят упражнения цигун...  Из него можно выполнять Ба дуань цзин (8 кусков парчи), Ицзиньцзин  (преобразование сухожилий и мышц) или просто посмотреть цигун для позвоночника..


----------



## Татьяна92 (29 Дек 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> День добрый.  В течении 9 лет у Вас отсутствует двигательная нагрузка и имеется в основном вредная статическая, что и дало подобные проявления. .... Нужна мягкая, плавная, медленная, разнообразная двигательная нагрузка...  лучше всего подходят упражнения цигун...  Из него можно выполнять Ба дуань цзин (8 кусков парчи), Ицзиньцзин  (преобразование сухожилий и мышц) или просто посмотреть цигун для позвоночника..


Спасибо большое. Попробую Ваш совет!!!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Янв 2017)

Кроме уже рекомендованных доктором Рудковским "8 кусков парчи" (сам практически ежедневно на протяжении почти 40 лет начинаю утреннюю физическую активность с неё) рекомендую гимнастику Стрельниковой, которую легко разучите на Ютубе.


----------

